# Wide world of 130 sized motor compatibility



## Hos (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey folks.

So I was about to put my new lionel polar express H0 up until next year. I did maintence on it a week ago and it's been running fine since. Tonight I was just about to pull it from the tracks when it died in front of me. 

Well, not died. It seems to have killed the breaker in my Kato power supply ( I keep the power supply on and use the remote to control speed etc). It will work at low speed, but once you get to 30% it consistently flips the breaker.

I'll be pulling it apart tonight and checking it with my multimeter, but then I though maybe I should order a better motor while I'm at it.

It looks to be a 130 size can. The amps are low so I can't get too crazy, but can I just throw in a high torque slot car motor? Maybe I can stuff a brushless motor?? 

Which motor should I be looking at for this?


UPDATE - I ran the motor disconnected from the chassis. Sparks flew in the bell and the motor stuttered constantly. Probably sucked up too many amps and tripped the breaker. I'll look for a Kato KM5 or similar. Any suggestions are Very appreciated.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would recommend you look at Northwest Short Line. They specialize in repair parts and have a lot of good "How To" information as well.


----------

